# Hey From Houston .new Outback Owner



## Texascoastalfish (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey all,

Just introducing myself to the forum
I just bought a 2007 Outback Sydney 31 RQS. We went camping down aways towards Matagorda and were greeted
with 30 - 35 + Winds and then rain. The trailer did great and coming from a 17' Jayfeather Expandable this is a treat
We have 4 Grand kids 3 weeks, 2.5 years, 7 years ,9 years. and it was time to go bigger

Me and my wife are Offshore Fisherman, Hunters and Campers. Gotta do it while you have your health and youth !
I run a 27' Offshore Power Catamaran and we hunt on 2,000 acres up in the Edwards Plateau ( Texas Hill Country)
So now we can camp in style and comfort. We love the layout of this trailer and it pulls real easy with my 6.4 Super duty

Anyways Regards to all !

Capt. David Elias 
2007 Outback Sydney 31 RQS
2010 Ford Super Duty 6.4
1997 26' Seacat Offshore
USCG O.U.P.V 100 ton 
Operator Navy Daves Offshore


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your Outback Trailer, and welcome to Outbackers.

This is a great place to learn about your trailer and learn many things about the RV life.

Also welcome to a fellow TEXAN.


----------



## kbuck 300 RB (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a new member as well. More importantly a fellow Texan.

Live on Lake Travis and Currently own a 32 Fountain. Maybe we will catch each other on the water.


----------



## Texascoastalfish (Mar 2, 2013)

kbuck 300 RB said:


> I am a new member as well. More importantly a fellow Texan.
> 
> Live on Lake Travis and Currently own a 32 Fountain. Maybe we will catch each other on the water.


Love those Fountains ! They have some mean offshore machines
We are looking forward to our 17 day Snapper season starting June 1st ( Which gives us maybe 1 fishable day)
Its sad the Government run NMFS (a collection of propeller heads who have never fished and probably never been on a boat)
can dictate catch quotas with flawed data stating the Snapper are still recovering when you cant not catch a 10 - 15 Snapper every drop
Oh well this is an Outback Forum..I better quit


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard Captain!

Walter


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers from Georgia.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome

We're down by Clear Lake.

Enjoy your new TT


----------



## Texascoastalfish (Mar 2, 2013)

jayger said:


> Welcome
> 
> We're down by Clear Lake.
> 
> Enjoy your new TT


Your right around the corner from us .. Thanks all for the greetings !
We are planning our next trip up to Beavers Bend in SE Oklahoma. It on the Lower Mountain Fork River flowing out of Broken Bow Lake
You would never imagine your in Oklahoma when you are there. Small mountains rapids and full of Rainbow and Browns ( Stocked + some Natives)
I bring my 12' Avon hard bottom inflatable with a 35 lb electric trolling motor and drift the river. Its a blast and only 7 hours away


----------

